# Women, Are You Sexually Attracted To Effeminate Men?



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

And when I say effeminate, I do not simply mean a gentle and sensitive guy. I'm talking about full blown camp, think Jack from Will & Grace or Carson Kressley.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I was going to say yes to a certain degree. Depends on how effeminate. 

My cousin's husband drinks heaps of beer and loves football, but he has some effiminate aspects: he's faithful and trustworthy, sensitive, thoughtful and is also fairly shy. 

I like guys like that.

Carson Kressley's AWESOME!!!!

And I don't think the second is gay -that's (I forget his name now) from "To Kill A Mockingbird". ...I absolutely ADORED him in this film: quite possibly, 'Atticus' is the model of a perfect man!
-certainly mine, in any case.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I was going to say yes to a certain degree. Depends on how effeminate.
> 
> My cousin's husband drinks heaps of beer and loves football, but he has some effiminate aspects: he's faithful and trustworthy, sensitive, thoughtful and is also fairly shy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Gregory Peck isn't gay. He does, however, look strikingly similar to Rock Hudson, who is gay.

I am attracted to effeminate men, but by effeminate I mean looks more female/androgynous. Carson Kressley is just flamingly homosexual, in my mind that isn't effeminate.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Carson Kressley is just flamingly homosexual...


What?!


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:sus


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I always hear that saying, "The hot ones are always gay." so I'm guessing they do.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> ... 'Atticus' is the model of a perfect man!
> -certainly mine, in any case.


OK. I know she's talking about Gregory Peck and the fictional character he portrayed in the movie, but let me have my moment


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

colonelpoop said:


> And when I say effeminate, I do not simply mean a gentle and sensitive guy. I'm talking about full blown camp, think Jack from Will & Grace or Carson Kressley.


Attractive? No. Charming and endearing? Yes.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Atticus said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ... 'Atticus' is the model of a perfect man!
> ...


... :rofl :rofl :rofl :teeth ...oh God!! :lol :rofl ...Here ya are, Mr "Atticus Finch" : :kiss :lol

P.S. Your mum had excellent taste! :yes :yes -Now that has to be a genuine compliment for a male, right!? ...considering that insults usually involve insulting a male's mother!!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

No not really I like men who are masculine. If I wanted a girl I'd go date a girl.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think it'd be great if there was a straight man out there like that...more feminine and all. So I voted yes. :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

if you mean "effeminate" to that degree, then no.

some people see qualities like emotional, caring, sensitive as being effeminate and if you it in that sense then yes, i am very much attracted to "effeminate" guys. those who try hard to be as masculine as possible i find very unattractive.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Emotional, sensitive, caring, these are qualities every man should have and do not seem effeminate to me in the slightest.

I'm talking about full blown homosexual behavior in this thread.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

colonelpoop said:


> I'm talking about full blown homosexual behavior in this thread.


Ya know.. very few gay guys actually act like that :roll


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> colonelpoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about full blown homosexual behavior in this thread.
> ...


It's true :yes I suspect that half the reason why women fall for gay men, when they do, is because a number of them are actually quite masculine. Certainly in their physique (New Scientist published an article with research showing that the average gay male has a more masculine physique and larger penis than the average heterosexual male).

So, the myth that homosexual men are all 'fairies' -isn't really so accurate.

My sister and I are currently in love with this Aussie news presenter, called Anton Enus. He is homosexual. -He is very well spoken, has a great voice, and is just sophisticated and good looking.

[youtube:2zsj4wah]



[/youtube:2zsj4wah]


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

It's strange Ruby and I agree. Some of the most masculine men I have ever met have actually been Homosexuals.

I don't understand the biology of homosexuality in the slightest. The same can be said about lesbians too. My previous girlfriend's roommate was about as girly as they come, but when she walked down the stairs one morning with a t-shirt that read "I Love P*ssy." It raised a suspicion she wasn't into the guys :lol

In the spirit of this thread, here's some Army of Lovers:

[youtube:de2fhvhi]hL9ERAB48uE[/youtube:de2fhvhi]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A good way to tell is to walk into a room and see if he says something like "these walls need to BREATHE!" :troll


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, good one John


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> A good way to tell is to walk into a room and see if he says something like "these walls need to BREATHE!"


 :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:
 

> A good way to tell is to walk into a room and see if he says something like "these walls need to BREATHE!" :troll


 :con ...I don't get it... :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> It's strange Ruby and I agree. Some of the most masculine men I have ever met have actually been Homosexuals.
> 
> I don't understand the biology of homosexuality in the slightest. The same can be said about lesbians too. My previous girlfriend's roommate was about as girly as they come, but when she walked down the stairs one morning with a t-shirt that read "I Love P*ssy." It raised a suspicion she wasn't into the guys :lol
> 
> ...


OMG :lol :lol ..Those guys are full-on! ...And the Transexual makes a really beautiful woman! :yes

...I remember walking past an S n' M shop with heaps of leather in the window. Well, one time I saw two MAJORLY butch men get out to go in.

They may not have been gay, but my feeling was that they were. :yes

There is also a Gay Rugby team -international one.

Also there is the famous Rugby player, who after retirement from the sport came out about being homosexual -it surprised MANY people!

As for the biology of homosexuality... I have my theory on sexuality, full stop which I think can help explain homosexuality...

Basically, I figure that when it comes to sexuality/gender, there is one sort of basic rule: big differences on the outside come from small differences on the inside.

If you are very masculine, you are also very feminine. If you don't 'know' this already it is just because you're not aware of those aspects of yourself of the 'other side'. ...this is not the same as saying that a person is genderless/sexless.

It's also why, for example, some heterosexual men are really turned off by homosexual men -because they're at once "so close/similar and yet so far/different". ...I figure that it takes time and maturity to appreciate and adjust to this (but it's the same for everyone, and everyone has their own set of insecurities to deal with.) ...to adjust to the fact that the most important differences (like between masculine and feminine, or heterosexual and homosexual) are, nonetheless founded on small differences. -All the big, important differences, are in a sense, small (inner emotional differences).

Another thing I've noticed is that, similar to the above, to a certain extent -i.e. as a *general rule*- "Those who dish it out cannot take it"
_At least... I've noticed this about my self_; that I'm sensitive towards how I'm treated and basically as insensitive towards how I treat them.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> It's true :yes I suspect that half the reason why women fall for gay men, when they do, is because a number of them are actually quite masculine.


Plus a gay man doesn't pose a threat and won't (presumably) give the woman the impression that he's judging her on her attractiveness.



> ...Aussie news presenter, called Anton Enus. He is homosexual.


He's called.... _what_?!?!?! :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Amelia said:


> > ...Aussie news presenter, called Anton Enus. He is homosexual.
> 
> 
> He's called.... _what_?!?!?! :rofl


 :bah ... :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd be attracted to someone like that "friend-wise" (an effeminate homosexual) because they are usually awesome and funny as hell but not attracted sexually.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Nope. I like my men how I like my women: manly.


----------

